# Looking for the Best Microfiber Buffing Towel?



## Ray & Paula (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm looking for the best microfiber towel for buffing off the Wolfgang twins. I was sold on the Supreme 530 towels, but everyone seems to have them on backorder. I'm wondering if they're being eliminated? Do you have any alternatives or suggestions for a good towel? Your help is most appreciated. Thanks, Ray


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ray

There is no "best". However I personally love the Eurow Shag Pile ones. Have loads of them and they are great.

Also have the Sonus Der Wunder in my collection. They are short pile and also very good


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Will-S said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> There is no "best". However I personally love the Eurow Shag Pile ones. Have loads of them and they are great.
> 
> Also have the Sonus Der Wunder in my collection. They are short pile and also very good


+1

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use a Dodo Fantastic Fur for final buffing.:detailer:


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Today I received a box from the States with 6 fantasic Zaino Borderless Blonde Towels. If there is a towel in the world softer, then hats off to it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like the Serious Performance towels and I think they have a special offer on this weekend so might be worth checking out their section


----------



## Roadru77er (Apr 2, 2011)

Dodo Fantastic Fur for me


----------



## Ray & Paula (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
Decided to go with the Sonus Der Wunder white with red border towels. Thanks to all for the help! Very much appreciated, Ray :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I use a Dodo Fantastic Fur for final buffing.:detailer:


This , best I've used so far


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another vote for Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur. I bought a few different ones before finding out about these babies. Easliy the best I've used so far - compared to Eurows, Pakshak, Meguiars, CYC own brand and some others.

Made from the fine fur found on the underbelly of young dodos - and I believe them


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Ballatie said:


> Today I received a box from the States with 6 fantasic Zaino Borderless Blonde Towels. If there is a towel in the world softer, then hats off to it.


Me too. So good I like to use for best only. I was looking myself earlier over 'there,' and did stumble on this one; must be good based on what it costs  Oh and TBF is for glass.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I use one of the Asda large drying towels.


----------



## Ray & Paula (Apr 26, 2013)

:thumb: Ahhh...... Lot's of choices. I do believe that there are the best and the worse towels out there. Thanks to all of you for the great replies! Ray


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> I use one of the Asda large drying towels.


Me too. Best that I have bought too


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Charley Farley said:


> I was looking myself earlier over 'there,' and did stumble on this one; must be good based on what it costs  Oh and TBF is for glass.


Dont forget you can get 503 nectar points as well :lol:


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

I use Eurow get mines at costco they are really good and at £13.18 for 36 they are well worth it


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a Costco bundle and they are a good buy but seriously like a scouring pad when compared to the Zaino. They are soo soft I am going to get them made into pants!


----------

